# DIY CO2 - 48ppm- What to do?



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

**only plants in this tank NO fish**

I made a DIY co2 system last night for my 10 gallon tank. I also added on does (1st does) of excel. I followed the guidelines using the 2 liter bottle etc for the DIY co2.

It worked great. too great I guess... I tested my ph and kh and with chucks calculater I have 48 ppm. I know this is too high. What is the best way to lower it? Should I put the plants in a different tank till it goes down?


Thanks!


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

You should pat yourself on the back but not freak out a couple days from now when the bottle cools down and the alcohol starts building up and you're at way less ppm, instead you'll make another bottle to add to the rotation, then change alternating bottles weekly to stablize CO2 and avoid the algaes related to fluctuating CO2, like BBA.


----------



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok, I guess I should have mentioned that my ph was 7.6 when I started the co2 and 6.4 several hours later.

And like I said, I don't have fish now, but at some point I would like to add some. Is there anyway to stabilize the DIY co2 any more than that? Maybe I should go with 1/2 a teaspoon of yeast to 2 cups sugar in stead of a whole teaspoon?

Is there a diy drop checker?

Thanks!


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

I only use 1/4 teaspoon of yeast and have great results.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

On a `0g I wouldn't worry about gettting too much co2 in there especially if it's plants only. How are you measuring co2 ppm. If your using standard test kits for ph/kh then your numbers in reality could be in quite a wide range.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Those charts assume that the only dissolved solids you have in the water are Ca and mg (I think it's mg). Anyway... most of us have many more dissolved solids in our water supply than two, so the charts aren't a good indicator. I always begin with a dropchecker and then increase my CO2 from there. It works well.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

Ca & Mg have nothing to do with determining CO2. It's not about TDS either. The problem with the chart is that there can be buffers present that the KH test cannot account for and acids other than CO2 that the pH test will be effected by.


----------



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you all! I mixed a weaker solution (1/4 tsp) instead and it works great!

Thanks Again!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

imeridian said:


> Ca & Mg have nothing to do with determining CO2. It's not about TDS either. The problem with the chart is that there can be buffers present that the KH test cannot account for and acids other than CO2 that the pH test will be effected by.


Doesn't KH measure ca and magnesium? Mine does... These charts have you measuring KH and ph and then determining the CO2 from them. Because there are other buffers (dissolved solids - ie. baking power is a dissolved solid, that changes ph, etc.) in the water it can skew your results. Maybe I'm missing something, but I only know to speak in laymen's terms.....


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

if you want to shut off the diy at night use a neddle valve w/ bubble counter or a valve with a shut off nob


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Doesn't KH measure ca and magnesium? Mine does... These charts have you measuring KH and ph and then determining the CO2 from them. Because there are other buffers (dissolved solids - ie. baking power is a dissolved solid, that changes ph, etc.) in the water it can skew your results. Maybe I'm missing something, but I only know to speak in laymen's terms.....


No, you've confused the GH (general hardness) test with that for carbonates (KH test). Baking soda increases KH, and subsequently pH, by adding bicarbonates to the water. It's the carbonate buffer to CO2 acid relationship that allows the CO2 chart to work. The General Hardness test is the one that measures Ca and Mg together. The GH test is completely useless for determining CO2 levels with the chart.

As I mentioned before it's the non-carbonate buffers and non-CO2 acids present in the water that skew the results making the chart inaccurate. It isn't TDS, it isn't Ca, nor Mg. A square is a rectangle, but a rectangle isn't necessarily a square.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Unless this tank uses distilled water the chart is off. I quit using that chart a long time ago, it just isn't accurate. Many things can throw the chart off the main point being DO NOT TRUST IT. A drop checker is inexpensive and easy.


----------



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

ok the 1/4 tsp is producing almost nothing now. Can I just add another 1/4 tsp of yeast to the mixture in the bottle? Or do I have to remake it?


----------

